# Wanted - FIXIE



## Young Un (10 Oct 2008)

*Wanted - FIXIE PARTS*

as the title suggest i would like a fixie or parts for a fixie for as little as possible as i am thinking of starting to commute to school

i am based in redditch, worcestershire - the closer the better

i think i need:

bb
bars and stem
front wheel - possible rearwheel
crankset
seatpost
brake levers and brakes
pannier rack


----------



## Joe24 (11 Oct 2008)

Or ask around in your cycle club for someone with an old fixed, old frame and te parts to build up into a fixed. They should all have something.


----------



## Young Un (11 Oct 2008)

im going to ask in the club on wednseday - have already put a post up on the forum


----------



## Young Un (14 Oct 2008)

anyone got anything - all things considered.


----------



## Joe24 (14 Oct 2008)

You asked around in your club Young Un.

Does this song resemble me
I am your role model


----------



## Young Un (14 Oct 2008)

not yet as i have not been to the club since i got the idea.

UNfortunately you are very kuch like my role model - you got a giant scr then i got one, you built your own fixed and now I want to build my own fixed.I am worried - I really am turning into JOe.


----------



## Joe24 (14 Oct 2008)

Its because fixed's are cool, innit
Some people in your club will be able to get you some fixed stuff sorted out, alot of them ran fixed in winter, and some have a bike tucked away somewhere that they havent used for years.


----------



## Young Un (14 Oct 2008)

hopefully so, I am going to ask around tomorrow.


----------

